# Avatars of War beserkers as slayers???



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

as the tital says , avater of war beserkers are they usable as slayer, I mean I know they look the same, but do they fit with the new dwarf model size wise, just wondering if anyone uses them?

also I would be looking to mix them with gw slayers and wanna know if they would blend well together?


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> I have a unit of AOW berkers, and they fit in just fine with dwarfs, and as you get a mix of hand and great weapons, this makes the unit look different to a unit of all big axes. So, if ter asking should i buy and use them as slayers, I would say FUK AYE.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Firewolf said:


> >> I have a unit of AOW berkers, and they fit in just fine with dwarfs, and as you get a mix of hand and great weapons, this makes the unit look different to a unit of all big axes. So, if ter asking should i buy and use them as slayers, I would say FUK AYE.


nice nice thanks, I want a horde of slayers and at like £25 for 20 you cant go wrong, and considering I don't game at gw shops or torrnys there perfect


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I am doing the same in my new Dwarf army, in fact they are the first unit I have bought for them!


----------

